# Where to put the panels?



## astrorails (Aug 26, 2012)

So i ordered myself the 6 way fuse box and 5 swtich panel that I referred back to on a previous post

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=27168. 

They finally came this past week, and I think I have the wiring part figured out. Like I suspected, the fuse box does have a negative bus bar! This will make wiring a whole lot easier.

But now I am pondering where to put physically mount these things. 

The boat is tiller control, so no dash board to mount these on/under. For the fuse box itself, I am planning on mounting it on the port side under the rear bench, where the battery and gas tank currently reside. I am trying to figure out where to put the switch panel.

The back bench is "C" shaped, with the legs of the C facing the stern of the boat. I am contemplating mounting there, flat on the bench, or the more ambitious project would be to build an angled panel from the bench up to the side, similar to how new boats have them.

Has anyone built one for their boat? Or are there prebuilt one available? If you have pictures, please post them!

When I have a final plan and start rewiring, I'll post pictures here of that.

Thanks!

Peter


----------



## krawler (Aug 27, 2012)

I used a plastic electrical box purchased at my local hardware store and mounted it to the gunnel/bench top.


----------



## jojo (Aug 30, 2012)

I did the same as well and mounted it to the transom.


----------



## nomowork (Sep 3, 2012)

This won't help, but I kept mine simple as there is very limited room in the tin so I installed in-line fuses at each electrical item and one large automatic reset breaker at the battery box.


----------



## parkerdog (Sep 3, 2012)

Are those 6x6in boxes in the pictures? I was looking at lowes and that seemed to be the biggest I could find there.


----------



## jojo (Sep 3, 2012)

parkerdog said:


> Are those 6x6in boxes in the pictures? I was looking at lowes and that seemed to be the biggest I could find there.


I believe 6x6 was the size that I used.


----------



## krawler (Sep 3, 2012)

6x6 or so watertight. You can usually find these where the light gray watertight electrical stuff is. Local home improvement stores, I don't know if they'll carry it. Try your local hardware store instead.


----------



## Supamacson (Sep 3, 2012)

If you go the pvc box route they make different sizes. Carlon is one manufacturer of em if you look online. You can get wireway trough that is weather proof that would be long and narrow as well. if you have a good electrician that you know that likes thinking "out of the box" Id have him getcha one.
take that from a guy that was trained by the best wiremonkey in the business who LOVED doing this kinda stuff.


----------



## Jonboat Jerry (Sep 12, 2012)

Don't forget those cheap cutting boards at wallmart, they can be cut to any size or shape and they are nonconductive.


----------

